# Life long dpdr sufferer, fighting to cure



## Alek333 (May 13, 2021)

Hi guys

I'm 27m and have had dpdr probably my whole life.

My main symptoms are emotional numbing and minor visual depth perception issues.

Like I said, I've had this for as long as I remember. It could be a quirk of genetics, 
childhood truama, or some other mental illness. I've also had depression from a young age as well. illness. That might contribute to my dpdr too.

The main symptom I want to target is the emotional numbing. I'm currently on 400mg lamictal and trialing atypical antipsychotics (am on abilify 2mg right now).

Ultimately since emotional numbingb is my biggest symptom I want to try out psychedelics. Specifically mushroom microdosing.

Cant wait to talk to you all.


----------



## Stay Young (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi Alek, sorry to hear you have battled with this for such a long time but good on you for trying things to improve your condition.

I too am experiencing pronounced emotional numbing since a bad experience with a THC vape.

I am eager to try Lamotrigine alongside Clomipramine to target specifically the numbness as recommended by specialist Daphne Simeon.

Would you say there has been any improvement at all since you reached 400mg of lamotrigine?

The micro dosing stuff sounds interesting too but would rather go the more used route of pharmaceutical drugs first (although I realise that the psychedelics are being more integrated in to mainstream medicine too now).

Be interested to hear your perspective before I pursue this route.

I hope you see an improvement soon.

Sam


----------

